# mahindra 4025 2008 wont crank



## jebarb

When key is turned over tractor will not do anything . All shifting levers are in neautral ,battery is fully charged, all terminals clean .Had to crank by shorting seleniod ,cranked instantly,ran fine,killed with key .Would not restart with key. Replaced starter and seliniod new. Still having same problem . Also checked fuses under steering wheel .


----------



## DPSBrady

*Mahindra 4025*

There are 2 safety switches on this tractor. If sitting on the seat one is to the right of the gear shifter (at least on my 2010 it is). The second is on the left side of the tractor, again if sitting on the seat. Behind the clutch, in front of the rear tire. On mine there is a small metal plate that has to be removed. The safety switch/wire plugs in and out. Easy to get unplugged. Turned my hair gray when my 4025 wouldn't start until I noticed a wire hanging down underneath. The side/rear safety wire had gotten unplugged. Also, check battery cables. My positive wire terminal would not tighten down to battery an I had to replace it.


----------



## Roger Humphrey

jebarb said:


> When key is turned over tractor will not do anything . All shifting levers are in neautral ,battery is fully charged, all terminals clean .Had to crank by shorting seleniod ,cranked instantly,ran fine,killed with key .Would not restart with key. Replaced starter and seliniod new. Still having same problem . Also checked fuses under steering wheel .


Hey look at the connector under the starter grey with 3 or 4 wires. I had a starting problem sometimes and it would not do anything. Then it started not starting cold and would fire up once you shot a tad of starting fluid. That connected was so corroded with water inside. It would click sometimes, would not turn over sometimes, and finally would not do anything. I pulled the plug aprt very carefully with pushing in the release clip and using a flat-head eased the plug up evenly. Once it was apart it was full of water and corrosion, so i used brake cleaner and a fine wire brush to clean what i could. I also used a pick to close the connectors so they would make a better contact. Finally applied electric grease and plugged it up 6 or 7 different times to clean inside the terminals. It solved all my problems, i covered up the plug after relocating it with tie wraps, so that water will no longer run inside.


----------



## Roger Humphrey

Dont forget to use electric contact grease before you finish plugging up the connector.


----------



## marc_hanna

Roger Humphrey said:


> Dont forget to use electric contact grease before you finish plugging up the connector.


Yup. Dielectric grease is your friend.


----------

